# Best 8wt for South Florida



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Loomis NRX Pro-1.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

You'll get a better answer with more info on what you like to fish for and what other rods you have liked. For example, I like rods that load a little deeper in the blank, like the Sage Maverick. My son likes a faster rod and fishes the Sage Xi3. A broad answer would be any of the one piece rods like the NRX Pro-1 or, Zane Pro 1 piece are great casting rods. In 4 piece, Loomis Asquith or Mauser Waterman are consistent feeling and casting through all the weight ranges I've cast.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

The real truth is most fly fisherman can’t really tell the difference in a $1200 rod and a $300 rod. Now what you can feel is the action ( fast , slow, light tip , stiff tip,) but everyone ”feels” it differently. Best way to find “the best rod” for you is to go cast them.Don’t get caught up with price and brand name. Another thing to think about is your line, different lines will affect the way a rod cast and feels. That being said the rods listed above are very nice rods.


----------



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

I like the Sage Maverick, and the Sage Xi2. Even the older Sage RPLXi is a nice rod in the 8wt. G.Loomis and Orvis make fine rods too. I think you have to be more specific as to the species of fish that you want to target and your fishing location. There are many 8wt comparison test/review articles out there that are worth reading. On this forum you will find several good discussions on the ideal 8wt fly rod, or the ideal fly rod for targeting a specific fish, like bonefish, tarpon, or snook, etc. 
Good fishing!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

FlyGuy772 said:


> Assume there’s no price limit or availability issues, what’s the best 8wt for south Florida?


I would use any suggestions that you receive here only as starting points. Try to test cast as many rods as you can until you find what’s the best fit for your casting ability. You may be surprised, your favorite just might be the least expensive.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I hear Scott really lays it down...


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> I hear Scott really lays it down...


Wrong group, Kevin.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

There is no best 8wt. There's many, many excellent choices.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

fatman said:


> I hear Scott really lays it down...


I heard that too.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

The Scott Sector 848 is fun rod. Conventional wisdom says you want a 9-footer on the flats, lose pickup with the shorter rod, but I can't say I've had any issue with that. And the shorter stick is perfect for tight placements in the mangroves or bass fishing, both south FLA things.


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

fatman said:


> I hear Scott really lays it down...


From a skiff, nothing beats the 8'4 Scott Sector 8wt. Best rod I've ever thrown.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Open flat? NRX.

Back bays and tight quarters? Pick your preference IMHO.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Em.Bee said:


> From a skiff, nothing beats the 8'4 Scott Sector 8wt. Best rod I've ever thrown.


Me too.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I just loaded up a Sector 8'4" 8 with a Titan clear tip line, it really sings! Way faster rod than the 9' Sector, I'm loving it.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

What is your budget? Funny how we see things so different; I think the Sector is the worst rod Scott has ever made (I have been using them since the Heliply)


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

k-roc said:


> I just loaded up a Sector 8'4" 8 with a Titan clear tip line, it really sings! Way faster rod than the 9' Sector, I'm loving it.


The rod has deceptive power. First time out with mine I was casting a deer hair bug for bass and thinking this is not a very muscular rod, and then oh wait I'm slinging that bug 70+ feet like nothing. I like 1/2 heavy lines on it, SA Infinity, Infinity Salt, MPX, and the SA Bonefish and Rio DC Bonefish lines both are very sweet with it. In a few weeks I'll be trying it out with the new half-heavy intermediate line SA has out.


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

grass bass said:


> The rod has deceptive power. First time out with mine I was casting a deer hair bug for bass and thinking this is not a very muscular rod, and then oh wait I'm slinging that bug 70+ feet like nothing. I like 1/2 heavy lines on it, SA Infinity, Infinity Salt, MPX, and the SA Bonefish and Rio DC Bonefish lines both are very sweet with it. In a few weeks I'll be trying it out with the new half-heavy intermediate line SA has out.


I've got an Airflo Ridge 2.0 Superflo Flats Universal (mouthful) and I love it. Love the line too.


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

NXR 1 Piece with Cortland guide taper is my fav at the moment. I was throwing a HD3 with SA line and I dig that too but I still like the NRX setup. I tried SA bonefish with the NXR and I really didn't like it. 

Unfortunately you gotta try a few rods and get used to different setups. The rod / line combo makes all the difference. Price isn't everything...


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Loomis NRX, and Scott Meridian


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I am assuming you will use the 8 weight in the salt and prefer a fast rod that may find bow time in the wind. 

For that I own an EDGE 8 weight by Gary Loomis. It's his company. It is a fantastic rod. 4 piece. I use it for travel and back up. The only negative is he sells direct so you can't try it until you own it. Or you can DM me and try mine. 

At my keys place I have an older Hardy one piece 8 weight and won't replace it until - God forbid - it breaks. I also own the same rods (edge 4 piece at home and Hardy Sintrix 1 piece in the keys) in 9 and 11 weights and feel the same way up the ladder. 

Not a guide or sponsored. Just my opinion and experience.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Whatever casts well in your hand, and as you go with more powerful/faster rods you need an equally heavier line to properly load that rod. So, basically depends upon your casting technique, style, preference, and ability. … and then, as you get older, or at least me, you tend to justify more expensive rods … ’cause, “hey honey this might be the last 8 wt I buy “


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

mt hwy said:


> Whatever casts well in your hand, and as you go with more powerful/faster rods you need an equally heavier line to properly load that rod. So, basically depends upon your casting technique, style, preference, and ability. … and then, as you get older, or at least me, you tend to justify more expensive rods … ’cause, “hey honey *this might be the last 8 wt I buy* “


Hey, I like that - gonna add that to my quiver of rationalizations!


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

The one that’s in your hand while casting.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

When u get testing rods try the TFO A2-X.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

I have that rod - TFO Axiom II-X 8 wt, probably used it a half dozen times and caught small to medium snook and a jack crevalle, casted it enough. Got a SA Infinity line on it which they claim is a half size heavy - although I don’t like the noise the textured line makes going through the guides, but it casts a mile. I think its a little broomstick like, but a fast action powerful rod. Worth $350, but I would also put a USA made Sage Foundation in your hand in that price class and try that, too. And then next step (price) up, I’d try a Scott Tidal and maybe the Orvis rod both in the $500+ range.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I haven't tried many rods but I enjoy my Lamson rod.


----------

